
Why do 99% candidates fail in job interviews - arthurBrooks
http://www.codespaghetti.com/interview-rejection
======
arthurBrooks
99% of the candidates end up getting rejected in job interviews. And all of
them think that it is because they are not good enough, and they lack the
experience, skills or education to get that job.

But getting rejected has nothing to do with your skills, experience or
education.

The no.1 reason for your failure in interviews is your mindset.

We live in a culture, Where we are taught to keep our head down. To Follow the
rules. To be humble and to think low of ourselves.

But If you think low of yourself. If you are unsure of your skills,It is
reflected in your words, it is reflected in your answers. And it is reflected
in how you carry yourself.

So in order to avoid the fate of 99% other candidates. You should not accept
the roles that society makes you to believe. You need to Recreate yourself by
forging a new identity one that commands attention

and never bores the interviewers.

You must become the master of your own image rather then letting interviewers
define it for you.

Thus the best way to avoid rejection, Is to shift your mindset, And to
recreate the image of yourself you have in your own mind.

As the great Bruce lee once said

“Defeat is a state of mind; no one is ever defeated until defeat has been
accepted as a reality.”

~~~
uio_researcher
This is so true, unfortunately. I think we must redefine some concepts like
being down to earth. We should learn to be proud of our own achievements and
shouldn't under estimate ourselves. This is the key to success everywhere,
including the job interviews.

~~~
arthurBrooks
Yes, exactly, society has forced us to think low and expect less from
ourselves.

And i personally have found this, As the only key for all the failures in my
life. But the moment i realized this, And started to think differently things
started to change drastically.

